# Canada drops game to Brazil



## billfindlay10

Dalembert and English did not play, not sure why. It may be that Leo is getting playing time in these tune-up games to see what he will have in Vegas. 

Mendez put up a double double, he also hit 2 three pointers. Andy and Famutimi led the team in scoring.

It looks like all of Brazils regulars played, Nene suited up for this game, as well as Splitter and Barbosa. So overall not a bad game for Canada, one pooor quarter was the game.


----------



## madman

i have been impressed by canada so far. Lets hope it continues into the real thing


----------



## shookem

/\
it's hard not to be impressed when I expected nothing out of this team.


----------



## R-Star

shookem said:


> /\
> it's hard not to be impressed when I expected nothing out of this team.



Kat Von D is not hot.


----------



## shookem

R-Star said:


> Kat Von D is not hot.


Different strokes for different folks.

I know that you're probably more accustomed to women who look like this:




























But out here in the big city we're a little more creative and accepting.


----------

